# تصميم و تنفيذ قالب كرسى Chair-Mould



## حمدى 12 (21 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تصميم و تنفيذ قالب كرسى Chair-Mould


تصميم قالب كرسى Chair-Mould

































تحميل فيديو تصميم قالب كرسى Chair-Mould على الرابط التالى
http://jumbofiles.com/dafniz8gnfp2





تنفيذ قالب كرسى على مكينة Chair-Mould machine CNC CAM 5-axis Hermle
































تحميل فيديو تنفيذ قالب كرسى على مكينة Chair-Mould machine CNC CAM 5-axis Hermle على الرابط التالى
http://jumbofiles.com/qvhxyuac8i64



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​السادة : المهندسين العرب ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ تحية وبعد​الموضوع :فتح باب شراكة عامة في ربوع الوطن العربي​أنا حمدي علي استعداد كامل أنا أجهز جميع أنواع القوالب البلاستيكية ​وأنا علي استعداد تام لفتح باب الشراكة مع الأخوة العرب أينما وجدوا وذلك لوجود حصار في داخل قطاع غزة​وهو الذي يمنعني من فتح مشروع داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة.​ملاحظة : أنا علي استعداد تصميم وصناعة القوالب علي اعلي مستوي من الجودة والخبرة​​​​دمتم ذخرا للوطن والصناعة العربية ​ 
​مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​

​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ولا قوة إلا بالله 

الله يحفظك ويرفع قدرك ويزيدك من علمه النافع وينفع بك المسلمين والعرب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

أسعدك الله في الدنيا والآخرة كما تسعدني دائما بأعمالك الجميلة

أنا معك في شراكتك ولكن ادعو الله أن يصلح حال بلدنا وبلدكم مصر وسائر بلاد المسلمين حتى نستطيع ان نقوم بعمل شركة كبيرة في هذا المجال

انا حاليا في السعودية ويسعدني لو تتواصل معي على المسنجر أو الاسكاي بي


----------



## ksaid (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اعمال وتحكم في التقنيات جميلة جدا ونطلب من الله ان يبارك لك فيها و يزيدك اكثر


----------



## حمدى 12 (22 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..*
*شكرا للمرور اخ المعلم طارق بلال وبارك الله فيك وزادكِ علماً ونوراً *
نعم ياخى طارق انشاء الله يصلح كل بلاد الوطن العربى​ 
شكرا للمرور اخ Ksaid وبارك الله فيك ,وزادكِ علماً​


----------



## مشتل الزاهر (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ماتبذلونه


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

شكرا للمرور اخ مشتل الزاهر وبارك الله فيك ,وزادكِ علماً​*


----------

